# There is something special



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Look

Isn't it marvelous?


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

011111?

(We don't have that in the US)


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Aramis said:


> Look
> 
> Isn't it marvelous?


Indeed, it is.

report this and you'll perish


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Aramis said:


> Look
> 
> Isn't it marvelous?


Oh, no! What have you done this time?


----------



## hawk (Oct 1, 2007)

Dodecaplex said:


> Indeed, it is.
> 
> report this and you'll perish


ALMA!!!!!! Have you seen this yet!!!!!! :tiphat:


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

hawk said:


> ALMA!!!!!! Have you seen this yet!!!!!! :tiphat:


What's wrong with posting a lovely picture of Anna Netrebko?

Also, I warned you. You'll perish.


----------



## hawk (Oct 1, 2007)

Dodecaplex said:


> What's wrong with posting a lovely picture of Anna Netrebko?
> 
> Also, I warned you. You'll perish.


Absolutely nothing. I figure once Alma see's it he will melt and we can then control TC~:lol:


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

hawk said:


> Absolutely nothing. I figure once Alma see's it he will melt and we can then control TC~:lol:


Oh, I thought you were reporting me. 

You're still going to perish by the way


----------



## hawk (Oct 1, 2007)

Nah I wasn't reporting you~I wouldn't want to perish at such a young age


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

So, did the wine bottle check out the Anna Netrebko image or not? Maybe he's completely molten already?


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Crap..............


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Dodecaplex said:


> So, did the wine bottle check out the Anna Netrebko image or not? Maybe he's completely molten already?


It's not the first time it surfaces.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

HUH That's awful treatment of Anna Netrebko!


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

We got a report on this image as inappropriate. However it was allowed to stand in the past. Acting on it now would be a double standard, in my opinion.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Almaviva said:


> We got a report on this image as inappropriate. However it was allowed to stand in the past. Acting on it now would be a double standard, in my opinion.


Or would it be taking action on what ought to have been done last time?


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)




----------

